# HELP Swift Bolero 680FB with a rotten floor



## Dazcooper

Any help with this matter would be gratefully received.

We purchased a Swift Bolero 680FB in the summer on 2012, 

We have used the motorhome several times over the remainder of 2012 enjoying it thoroughly.

We purchased the Swift with a comprehensive service and habitation record, we took our Swift Bolero into a Swift dealer on the 30/01/13 for a habitation service, only to find out today the the floor is rotten and needs replacing due to water ingress from the side skirts not being sealed correctly from manufacture, we where also told by the Swift dealer that this is a recognised problem and that Swift have recalled and fixed many Boleros with this fault.

This was our first motorhome and after many months of looking at different models we decided on the more expensive Bolero 680FB thinking we where getting a premium model.

After paying over £32000 for the Swift as it only covered 19000 miles.

I am now in a situation of not knowing what to do as i have been quoted over £4000 to fix the issue and not sure wether it is safe to use.

Many Thanks Darren


----------



## rayc

Why are Swift not going to repair it if it is a manufacturing fault?

There are many many reports of rotten floors on Swift Motor homes on the forum such as:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-134057-swift-630l-lifestyle-2006-rotten-floor.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-47458-swift-sundance-630l-rotten-floor.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-132955-swift-ace-besse-floor-rot-now-an-epidemic.html


----------



## Dazcooper

The Swift dealer did not want to know, so i am going to try and get in touch with the Swift Group to see if they can help.


----------



## rayc

Dazcooper said:


> The Swift dealer did not want to know, so i am going to try and get in touch with the Swift Group to see if they can help.


May be worth registering on swift talk.

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/swift-group/news/swift-talk-online-community-is-uk-industry-first


----------



## ambegayo

*Swift motorhomes*

Is it not covered by a warranty or was it not a new one in 2012.
Swift do have a problem with rot in floors! The usually go out of their way to put things right. Are they not undersealed underneath? from new


----------



## p-c

Hi
I'm really sorry to hear of your problem. I think the mileage is, almost, irrelevant but to know what year your MH is may help with responses.
Hope you manage to get it sorted.
p-c


----------



## GerryD

Swift will sort it provided your service history is up to date. Contact Swift on their customer service number.
Gerry


----------



## Dazcooper

The motorhome is 2007


----------



## lembobs

We bought a Swift Lifestyle 590PR last November, it is a 2005 model and had only done 7500 miles. We went away in it over Christmas and noticed the floor was damp and spongy along the edge, from the water tank under the kitchen to the step, and also under the bathroom. We looked on various forums and found that it is a manufacturing fault that Swift Group have acknowledged. Unfortunately ours was a private sale and Swift are saying because it hasn't got a full service history the best they can do, as a good will gesture is charge us £4000 instead of the £6000 it should cost to replace the floor. I have an appointment to see a solicitor this afternoon, as I have been told Swift may be in breach of the sale of goods act, as because of their manufacturing fault the vehicle is not fit for purpose. Fingers crossed. I will post what happens and hope it will help other who have the same problem.


----------



## voo

*damp rotton floor*

hi we bought a swift lifestyle 630l 57 reg from a brocker & noticed floor damp & spongy brocker diddent want to know so contacted swift & admited there was a problem butt we had know service history they can not repair free of charge . butt must say how good the customer service team are. i then contacted trading standards to be told did not have a leg to stand on . so don.t buy from a brocker has u sign your rights away .know at the mercy of swift . but i am shore they will come good 4 me


----------



## Penquin

Swift have a good track record of dealing with problems BUT there may be a 5 year cut off period, get in touch with them via Swift Talk as Ray suggested;

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/swift-group/news/swift-talk-online-community-is-uk-industry-first

You can contact them from that forum (which is free), they will want as many details as you can including the identification number etched into the glass windows.

The general response to such problems on the Swift forum is good, they have received many accolades......

BUT your contract is with the dealer - with rot in the floor the vehicle is NOT in a suitable condition for sale under the Sale of Goods Act (merchantable quality) which requires a suitable standard and a reasonable expectation for how long it will last.

If your dealer will not help, Swift should be made aware and you should consider legal action against the dealer for either the full cost of the repairs + compensation or to reject the vehicle, you only had it in a useable state for six months (approx.), so the dealer cannot wriggle out of sorting it, whatever they think.

www.oft.gov.uk/shared_oft/738369/.../OFT002_SOGA_explained.pdf

(at present that link won't open for me  )

"Which" does this one;

‎http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/regulation/sale-of-goods-act/

and there are many more similar links.

Good luck, do keep us informed how things progress - it is good for all of us the be aware of the outcome for the next time someone asks.......

which they will........ 

Dave


----------



## Stanner

lembobs said:


> as I have been told Swift may be in breach of the sale of goods act, as because of their manufacturing fault the vehicle is not fit for purpose. Fingers crossed. I will post what happens and hope it will help other who have the same problem.


Unless you bought the Swift direct from Swift the SoGA will not apply as it only applies between a buyer and a trade seller, not to private sales.
However if your seller knew about the fault and deliberately concealed it from you, you may be able to get the work done and claim off them in the Small Claims Court.

The OP is in a different position as they bought from a dealer and should be able to involve their local Trading Standards in a SoGA claim against the dealer who sold it to them. It is then up to the dealer to claim off Swift.


----------



## Dazcooper

*Thank you Swift*

Thanks for all the advice in regards with the rotten floor in my Swift Bolero , just to let know the Swift have been super helpfull.

We dropped our motorhome of at the Swift Group in Hull 8 weeks ago after they agreed to replace the rotten floor in our Bolero, just received our motorhome back today with a new floor, customer service second to none, and won't hesitate to buy a Swift again.

Thanks again to Swift everybody for there advice


----------



## philoaks

Great to hear about your happy ending!


----------



## Sideways86

Its great news for you and great That Swift have stood behind their Brand Name

Well done Swift!


----------



## FlapJack

Great result, did they replace the whole floor free of charge?


----------



## lipupfatty

*Help Swift Bolero 680 FB with a rotten floor*

This will probably stir up a hornets nest , and sorry to hear all the tales of poor workmanship.
Buy a HYMER !
Even the old ones costing 5k are brilliant.


----------

